# Colorado Elk Hunt



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dad wants to go on an Elk hunt in Colorado before I get married next year. I dont think my .270 would be enough to take down a bull elk (and im sure im going to open up a certain can of beans here) but if i go big bore rifle, i am looking at a 300 Win Mag. Anyone ever done any guided hunts near Gunnison? If so, what kind of range could I expect to take a shot at? Im comfortable taking shots at 3-400 yds with my .270 at paper on a range, (i know targets with a heartbeat are game changers) but im just trying to see if it is necessary to invest in a new gun....any advice will help.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

a well placed shot with a .270 w/170 gr Bronze tip will drop an elk...going up to a .300 Win Mag is a whole new world, one that will rock your world so to speak...shot six rounds from one and thought my jaw had just been hit by Mike Tyson....as for hunting out of Gunnison,it just depends on which season you get drawn or if you go to the third rifle season and on a land owners tag

If you have a good guide/outfitter they should be able to put you well within 200 yds....a 400 yd shot with any rifle is a risky proposition ...don't know where you are from but get yourself ready for some high altitude and extreme physical hunting


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

First advice is go on this hunt with your dad and have a great time and enjoy every second! You never know when it will be your or his last. 

If you have the money, heck yeah, go get a 300 win mag. You can never have too many guns!  A 270 will do the job with the right shot for sure. If you can go bigger, I would. I will say you are better off using a 270 that you are comfortable with and shoot well than something you are not comfortable with and don't shoot as well. I shoot a 300 win mag and my wife can shoot it fine. Very nice shooting gun without overly rough recoil. But I do have a very good pad and muzzle break on it. Kicks less than my 270 with standard stock pad. My dad shot this Utah bull a few years ago with my 300 win mag. Have a great time!


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm from Houston, but we have a place in Crested Butte. I've been going there almost every year since I was six. So I know all about the altitude. If I were to go with a 300, it would most definitely have a muzzle brake and a limb saver pad on it. That one is a first thing to do. I was unaware that Colorado had gone to the draw system for the licenses. Granted I've never looked at them except for fishing. How does all of that work?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

crw910 said:


> I'm from Houston, but we have a place in Crested Butte. I've been going there almost every year since I was six. So I know all about the altitude. If I were to go with a 300, it would most definitely have a muzzle brake and a limb saver pad on it. That one is a first thing to do.* I was unaware that Colorado had gone to the draw system for the licenses.* Granted I've never looked at them except for fishing. How does all of that work?


it all depends on what Unit # you are going to hunt...I know one thing for sure, no matter what season you hunt in Colorado, you MUST have a state certified Hunter Safety course certificate in order to buy a license/tag...learned that lesson one year..They will not recognize your OOS license as proof of passing a safety course (in Idaho they did)..sounds like a good time for you and your dad


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I hunt with a 300 Win Mag and have for years. Use it for most everything. With that being said It has a muzzle brake and is very comfortable to shoot with it. I hate recoil and wouldn't shoot it without the brake. it can be a very accurate round and there are quite a few different loads for that caliber. My favorite all purpose round is the Federal 165gr Trophy Bonded Tip.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've hunted elk in Colorado and the west for 25 years and a well-placed 165 to 180 grain partition bullet out of a .270 will do everything you need it to out to 250-300 yards. I've shot numerous elk, mule deer and caribou using a .270, .308 and .300 Weatherby. 

I wholeheartedly agree with tshuntin that you should take the gun you shoot best and have the most confidence in. Have a terrific trip and don't miss any oppotrtunity to take more photos.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Look at a .300 wsm too.


----------

